# je ne VEUX PAS mettre à jour mon Ipod



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, tous les jeudis, osX me propose de télécharger la mise à jour de l'Ipod.

Mais je n'ai PAS d'Ipod !!!

Sauriez vous où je dois aller, ce que je dois faire, pour qu'il comprenne que je n'en ai guère et qu'il arrête donc de me proposer de le mettre à jour ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, tous les jeudis, osX me propose de télécharger la mise à jour de l'Ipod.
> 
> Mais je n'ai PAS d'Ipod !!!
> 
> Sauriez vous où je dois aller, ce que je dois faire, pour qu'il comprenne que je n'en ai guère et qu'il arrête donc de me proposer de le mettre à jour ?


Télécharges la une fois et t'aura la paix... C'est pas parceque tu n'as pas d'iPod que tu n'en auras pas un un jour. En plus t'es pas à l'abri qu'un(e) de tes ami(e)s débarque un jour chez toi pour te montrer son iPod tout beau tout neuf, t'aura l'air fin si ça déconne ce jour là...


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Télécharges la une fois et t'aura la paix...



Eh non, car même si on fait ça, il fait une mise à jour régulièrement, je l'ai fait une fois, en medisant ça justement, 1 semaine après il proposait une AUTRE mise à jour



			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parceque tu n'as pas d'iPod que tu n'en auras pas un un jour. En plus t'es pas à l'abri qu'un(e) de tes ami(e)s débarque un jour chez toi pour te montrer son iPod tout beau tout neuf, t'aura l'air fin si ça déconne ce jour là...



C'est mon ordi du boulot, j'ai peu d'ami(e)s qui passent me voir ici.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, car même si on fait ça, il fait une mise à jour régulièrement, je l'ai fait une fois, en medisant ça justement, 1 semaine après il proposait une AUTRE mise à jour
> 
> C'est mon ordi du boulot, j'ai peu d'ami(e)s qui passent me voir ici.


Dans Préférences System/Mise à jour de logiciels décoches la case "Rechercher automatiquement les mises à jour :" 

C'est normal sinon qu'il y en ait de proposées régulièrement, elles se suivent  mais ne se ressemblent pas, de toute façon y'aura un jour ou tu sera à jour et t'aura la paix quelques temps...


----------



## Laurent_h (4 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, car même si on fait ça, il fait une mise à jour régulièrement, je l'ai fait une fois, en medisant ça justement, 1 semaine après il proposait une AUTRE mise à jour
> .



Il y a une option qui permet d'ignorer une ou plusieurs MAJ dans le logiciel 'MAJ de logiciels' dans les menus du haut,je ne sais plus trop ou, faut regarder...


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une option qui permet d'ignorer une ou plusieurs MAJ dans le logiciel 'MAJ de logiciels' dans les menus du haut,je ne sais plus trop ou, faut regarder...



je me demande. Il n'y a pas grand chose comme menus dans le logiciel MàJ
Ou alors c'est caché ailleurs ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> je me demande. Il n'y a pas grand chose comme menus dans le logiciel MàJ&#8230;
> Ou alors c'est caché ailleurs ?



Dans "préférences système/mise à jour de logiciels", décoche la case "rechercher automatiquement les MAJ" 

edit/Oups, déjà dit par Dos Jones :rose:


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Laurent_h a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cette option n'est pas difficile à mettre en uvre, il suffit de sélectionner la mise à jour que tu veux ignorer dans le panneau puis d'aller au menu Mettre à jour/Ignorer la mise à jour et de valider


----------



## apenspel (4 Mai 2006)

Déplace ou zippe le .pkg concernant l'iPod de Mac HD/Bibliothèque/Receipts/
La Mise à jour des logiciels tient compte de ce qu'il y a là-dedans. Or, par défaut, la gestion de l'iPod est installée avec l'OS et iTunes.

Le jour où tu auras un iPod, en ayant gardé ce .pkg, tu pourras mettre à jour sans problème.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Mai 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Déplace ou zippe le .pkg concernant l'iPod de Mac HD/Bibliothèque/Receipts/
> La Mise à jour des logiciels tient compte de ce qu'il y a là-dedans. Or, par défaut, la gestion de l'iPod est installée avec l'OS et iTunes.
> 
> Le jour où tu auras un iPod, en ayant gardé ce .pkg, tu pourras mettre à jour sans problème.




J'ai fait comme tu as dit la semaine dernière, mais il insiste encore.


----------



## Dramis (12 Mai 2006)

Télécharges la mise à  jour de l'ipod, ensuite tu déplaces dans la poubelle, les fihciers dans Application/utilitaire/mise à jours de l'ipod (quelque chose comme ça)

Il reste plus qu'a vider la poubelle et c'est fini.


----------



## apenspel (12 Mai 2006)

Tu es sûr que ça ne reviendra pas avec les MàJs de iTunes ?
Au fait, iTunes, c'est comme Windows Media Player, pas possible d'éviter que ça s'installe avec l'OS. Va-t'il falloir une condmanation de Apple par l'Europe ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2006)

iTunes s'installe avec iLife, pas avec Mac OS


----------



## apenspel (12 Mai 2006)

Tu parles, j'ai installé Mac OS pas plus tard qu'hier soir. Et une version sans iLife.


----------



## Dramis (12 Mai 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que ça ne reviendra pas avec les MàJs de iTunes ?



Ca va revenir a chaque nouvelle mise à jours de l'ipod.

Pour itunes, mets le à la poubelle.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Bon, en conclusion de vos discussions, il n'y a pas de solution pour qu'osX arrête de demander la mise à jour de l'Ipod ?

J'ai bien résumé ?


----------



## Dramis (18 Mai 2006)

Ah, oui, c'est jeudi aujourd'hui?  Tu as encore eu une offre de mise à jours de l'ipod?

Je pense que tu n'as plus trop le choix, il te faut un IPOD.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu n'as plus trop le choix, il te faut un IPOD.



ARGH !

NOOOON, je ne veux pas écouter du MP3, pitié !


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2006)

De l'AAC, alors ?


----------



## quark67 (18 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en conclusion de vos discussions, il n'y a pas de solution pour qu'osX arrête de demander la mise à jour de l'Ipod ?
> 
> J'ai bien résumé ?



La proposition de Paski.pne du 4 mai, c'est du vent?

Je la remet car des fois, certains semblent dur des yeux...

*Cette option n'est pas difficile à mettre en uvre, il suffit de sélectionner la mise à jour que tu veux ignorer dans le panneau puis d'aller au menu Mettre à jour/Ignorer la mise à jour et de valider*

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> La proposition de Paski.pne du 4 mai, c'est du vent?
> 
> Je la remet car des fois, certains semblent dur des yeux...
> 
> ...



Bon, j'ai donc re-regardé (car j'avais essayé 2 fois et jamais trouvé) et j'ai enfin trouvé.

En fait il faut aller dans le menu *DÉROULANT EN HAUT DE L'ÉCRAN*.

Oui mais ça personne me l'a précisé quand j'ai dit que je trouvais pas comment faire.

Quelle idée aussi ils ont les développeurs de chez apple de mettre des options dans les menus déroulants du haut alors qu'une fenêtre de dialogue est ouverte. Moi je cherchais dans la fen^tre, et croyez-moi, ça allait vite à ne rien trouver !

Eh ben voilà, du coup ça devrait marcher maintenant.

eh ben merci alors.


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2006)

Cela avait déjà été dit il y a quelques mois (que c'était dans la barre de menu). Du coup, cela m'a paru implicite :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Mai 2006)

C'est marrant ça, je tiens à rappeller que j'ai quand même dit "aller dans le menu *Mettre à jour*" et ça c'est tout de même écrit en gros sur la barre des menus (tiens pourquoi donc cette barre porte-t-elle ce nom ??? :rateau .

Plaisanterie mise à part, 


> En fait il faut aller dans le menu DÉROULANT EN HAUT DE L'ÉCRAN.
> 
> Oui mais ça personne me l'a précisé quand j'ai dit que je trouvais pas comment faire.


Au lieu de "reprocher" () quelque chose aux autres, il vaudrait quand même mieux admettre que prendre un peu de temps pour lire un message est bien plus efficace que la précipitation qui fait passer à côté des mots importants. Et puis, il aurait suffit d'écrire un post pour dire que tu ne trouvais pas ce qui t'était indiqué, au lieu de faire comme si rien n'avait été dit.

D'autant plus, que, quand on répond, on n'est pas censé savoir ce que chacun sait d'un système d'exploitation, ni comment il l'utilise, ni comment il nomme lui-même chaque élément qu'il emploie. Si tu regardes les aides ou mode d'emploi d'un logiciel (ou autre) il existe une sorte de codification qui fait que quand on dit "aller au menu machin/chose" ou même "aller à machin/chose" cela renvoie à la barre des menus et au menu susnommé, je n'ai fait que reprendre cette "codification" pour plus de simplicité, mais bon, cela ne t'a pas aidé cette fois-ci, dommage.

Cependant, l'important reste que tu aies pu résoudre ton "problème", et c'est cela qui compte


----------



## ccciolll (22 Mai 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, il aurait suffit d'écrire un post pour dire que tu ne trouvais pas ce qui t'était indiqué, au lieu de faire comme si rien n'avait été dit.



oui, je l'ai fait :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3789190&postcount=6

Mais comme tu dis, le principal


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> oui, je l'ai fait :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3789190&postcount=6


Tu devrais bien relire tout le fil  (ex : post N°8 et ce qui a suivi)


----------

